# Audit



## إسكندراني

What is the most common translation for 'audit/auditing' in Arabic?


----------



## shafaq

For which context ?


----------



## suma

Audit = to thoroughly examine a person's finances to ensure adherence to laws or to uncover discrepencies.
Audit = to examine a company's work practices to ensure adherence to regulations, laws; and to uncover problem areas.


----------



## Tracer

Within the field of accounting, the most common terms I've run across are:

(an) AUDIT -  التدقيق 

(an) AUDITOR -  مدقق


The term AUDITION is not used in the field of accounting, so it's not the same as an AUDIT.  AUDITION means someone goes to a specified place where he presents his talents (or similar expertise) to hopefully get hired or accepted to perform a certain function.  The Arabic term I've seen for this is:  تجربة الاداء


----------



## WadiH

تدقيق، مدقق as Tracer said.  Also مراجعة، مراجِع.  An auditor is sometimes called مراقب.


----------



## yields

I think تَدْقيقُ  . 
I had a file full of french-arabic financial terms but when I need it  (right now that is) , can't seem to find it.


----------



## ayed

مدقق داخلي
مدقق حسابات داخلي
مراجع داخلي


----------



## cherine

As far as I know, In Egypt, it's مراجعة (or مراجعة حسابات).
An accountant is a محاسِب and an auditor is مُراجِع/مُراجِع حسابات.


----------



## shafaq

suma said:


> Audit = to thoroughly examine a person's finances to ensure adherence to laws or to uncover discrepencies.
> Audit = to examine a company's work practices to ensure adherence to regulations, laws; and to uncover problem areas.


I think you neglect other meanings of it.

Audit(ing): To listen someone (to know/hear his/her explanations) on a certain matter . استماع  استفسار  استجواب تحقيق  استنطاق  
i.e. Auditing session(جلسة استماع )s run by an expert or specially determined auditor (as in psychology and therapy related contexts).

Audit(ing): To attend (a school class) as a listener student (طالب مستمع) receiving no credits.

Always; *to please provide* a context will be useful.


----------



## إسكندراني

Thank you all; I think we should try to summarise which terms are used for each meaning of the word. I am particularly interested in the second meaning mentioned here:


suma said:


> Audit = to thoroughly examine a person's finances to ensure adherence to laws or to uncover discrepencies.
> Audit = to examine a company's work practices to ensure adherence to regulations, laws; and to uncover problem areas.


My hunch was, as cherine seems to have confirmed, that تدقيق is _not_ used for this in Egypt, rather it is known as مراجعة. This makes me suspect that other terms might be used in other countries too. In any case it is nice to know I am not totally crazy yet.
In Britain, any well-functioning professional institution runs _audits_ to assess its previous performance and improve upon it. This is what I'm particularly struggling to express in Arabic; المراجعة الدورية seems too vague. Is that really what people use? Or do people just never re-assess their working practices in Egypt


----------



## suma

shafaq said:


> I think you neglect other meanings of it.
> 
> Audit(ing): To listen someone (to know/hear his/her explanations) on a certain matter . استماع  استفسار  استجواب تحقيق  استنطاق
> i.e. Auditing session(جلسة استماع )s run by an expert or specially determined auditor (as in psychology and therapy related contexts).
> 
> Audit(ing): To attend (a school class) as a listener student (طالب مستمع) receiving no credits.
> 
> Always; *to please provide* a context will be useful.


Shafaq
I've never heard of "audit(ing)" used with your meanings above.


----------



## MarcB

Hi Suma,
those are other meanings of the word.


----------



## إسكندراني

For reference, an inspector (for example, in schools) is known as a مُفتّش, but that individual comes from _outside_ the organisation, while auditing is usually done within; for example doctors must routinely conduct clinical audits, as [what is apparently known as] a 'continual improvement process'. None of these terms are familiar to me in Arabic though; it seems to be a bit more than مراجعة. If I were to make a word up, it would be محاسبة (and that is indeed the word chosen for several Arab countries' _National Auditing _agencies) - but usually this word is already _in use to mean Accounting_.

Judging by Shafaq's additional definitions, the word auditing is derived from some latin verb meaning something like '_to listen, to inspect, to observe_'. Maybe something like مراقبة?


----------



## cherine

I rechecked the term to make sure I wasn't imagining things. Here's the link to جمعية المحاسبين والمراجعين المصرية , which is translated as: the Egyptian Society of Accountants and Auditors. While typing the words in Google, I had suggestions to societies of the same name جمعية المحاسبين والمراجعين in Koweit and Palestine. So I think the term is used in a few other Arab countries as well.

But again, this auditing is for accountancy مراجعة محاسبية regarding bookkeeping and budgets and such. If there's another kind of auditing, I'm not sure how it's translated. (check the part about المعايير in that website; it seems to give an idea about what their job is about).


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرًا جزيلًا


----------



## cherine

عفوًا يا اسكندراني


----------

